# Possible Accidental Extra Adjustment on Item Price



## crimsondandelion (Apr 11, 2022)

I bought a few items online about a week ago. One item didn't fit, so I brought it back in to return it. I also noticed said items are now on Circle for a certain percentage discount. Guest Service TM returned and rerung items to apply the discount. I walk away and everything seems fine, although the final new total was lower than I expected. Worked the rest of my shift, and looked at my receipt again after I got home. I did some calculations and it seems like the percentage was taken off twice. The only thing I can think of is that the TM took if off manually, and then the offer I had saved on my Target app barcode took it off again when it was scanned for payment. The receipt is unclear, so I'm not 100% sure. Either way, its unintentional.

Is this something that would flag with AP since we are both team members? Is it worth bringing the receipt back in to fix it, if there is an actual issue with it? (I also am just not sure if the system automatically lowered the price on the items when the transaction was rerung since they were online only items.)


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 11, 2022)

You’re fine as long as this is a one off occurrence


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 12, 2022)

One more pricing question for ya:

Does your store sell salvage ?

this question has been asked before on an archived/closed for replies thread - many years ago and the majority of answers were:
if on the salesfloor any item is fair game And sellable if it gets to a register.

Recently we were told every cashier is responsible for stopping the purchase of salvage merchandise and informing a leader if an item comes to their register -
is this rule in all stores ?  Seems like a new one to me.  

Another Issue is that our salesfloor is loaded with salvage.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 12, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> One more pricing question for ya:
> 
> Does your store sell salvage ?
> 
> ...


Not supposed  too. But some times tickets get missed. And often times we would do 75ish% off the online price.  And if that wasnt possible?  Well you get creative and bargain.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Apr 16, 2022)

Years ago when I was still a GSA, if salvage came through the register, we would attempt to look up the last clearance price and sell it for that. May have been ASANTS.

If I remember correctly, direction from HQ came within the last year or so that anything ringing $0.00 cannot be sold and should be processed as missed salvage. I don't deal with it as much since I'm not on the front end anymore, so I'm not sure if our store actually follows that rule, but they're not supposed to sell it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Apr 16, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> to look up the last clearance price and sell it for that.


What was the name of the app on the myDevice where we could see the last sell price? I forgot. It wasn’t myWork. And myDay wasn’t a thing.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2022)

starmaster1000 said:


> What was the name of the app on the myDevice where we could see the last sell price? I forgot. It wasn’t myWork. And myDay wasn’t a thing.


it was MyWork 1.0 (when that was a thing), got renamed to Pricing I think before being axed


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 16, 2022)

For very holiday One spot items like bunny ears or shamrock gel clings, it gets pulled and salvaged within a few days or a week after the holiday.  For other items that they find boxes of in the back they just get added to one spot and when they come through to me on SCO or a register without a price I just sell them for half sticker price.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 16, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> Years ago when I was still a GSA, if salvage came through the register, we would attempt to look up the last clearance price and sell it for that. May have been ASANTS.
> 
> If I remember correctly, direction from HQ came within the last year or so that anything ringing $0.00 cannot be sold and should be processed as missed salvage. I don't deal with it as much since I'm not on the front end anymore, so I'm not sure if our store actually follows that rule, but they're not supposed to sell it.


Trying to explain to a guest checking out that we can't sell them an item that was on the shelf because we don't sell it anymore is ridiculous. "Is it recalled?"  "No" "Is it unsafe?" "No" "Is it broken?" "No" "Why can't I buy it?"  "Corporate says you can't because we don't sell it here anymore."  "But it was on the shelf and I will give you money for it..."  "Yeah...you can't"  Tell me about a time you felt foolish at work....


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 16, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Trying to explain to a guest checking out that we can't sell them an item that was on the shelf because we don't sell it anymore is ridiculous. "Is it recalled?"  "No" "Is it unsafe?" "No" "Is it broken?" "No" "Why can't I buy it?"  "Corporate says you can't because we don't sell it here anymore."  "But it was on the shelf and I will give you money for it..."  "Yeah...you can't"  Tell me about a time you felt foolish at work....


If it can't be sold than that is the message that should come up at the register rather than manually asking you to put in a price.  If someone puts in a price and they don't want any additional ones sold then it should trigger a report that goes to someone to pull those items off the shelf and salvage those items.


----------

